# Portland Indiana Bike show???



## jerryleetypes (Jul 7, 2008)

Does anyone know about a bike show in Portland Indiana this week? Trying to find info. Thanks!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 7, 2008)

Starts the 14th of July..(official start date is the 16th) if you want to camp inside the meet/or vend you have to be a member of the Vintage Motorbike Club. You can join at the gate, so its $25 to join and $60 to camp:eek:


----------

